
Jack Dorsey apologizes for glitch forcing some users to follow Trump's POTUS - aashishkoirala
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/21/jack-dorsey-apologizes-for-twitter-glitch-forcing-some-users-to-follow-trumps-potus/
======
wayn3
today its a glitch. in 3 months there will be an executive order demanding
that every twitter account follows trump potus.

